

2048 was too easy : welcome 4096 - ponytech
http://www.nemoidstudio.com/4096

======
unholiness
How do you like dem apples?
[http://imgur.com/fq1lQXZ](http://imgur.com/fq1lQXZ)

I beat it on my first try, using my strategy (and far too much practice) from
2048. However, when I play 2048, I have the board completely full at some
point in maybe ~50% of games won, so I'd guess this version is winnable
roughly half as often, since an extra spot is taken up for the whole second
half of the game by the 2048 tile.

~~~
ponytech
Well done! Should we make a 8192 version ? :)

~~~
alxndr
Here you go, one without a limit:
[http://alxndr.github.io/2-n/](http://alxndr.github.io/2-n/)

------
seanhandley
favicon still says "2048" ;-)

------
sp332
Down already?

~~~
ponytech
Working here. What error do you have ?

~~~
sp332

        Unable to connect
    
        Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.nemoidstudio.com:8080.

~~~
ponytech
Hmmm, remove the :8080 it should be on the standard port 80

~~~
sp332
Ok, looks good :)

